# Arc Audio Ks amp guts



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone have internal shots of the Ks 300.2, Ks 600.2, and the Ks 300.4?

I've only seen the internals of the 1000.1.....just curious how the others stack up.

I've searched and couldn't come up with any on the entire interwebz.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

my 300.2 (not the newer shorter ones)


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Basshead.

Those are the ones I wanted not the Minis....unless Arc changed the specs from 15.5" down to 13" since I've seen both specs in various places.

That seems pretty similar to the 4 channel on the Ubuy website.

I really want to see how the 600.2 looks.

I'm thinking of doing a 600.2 on the tweeters....600.2 on the mids....and another 600.2 on the midbass with another on the sub or possibly a Ks1000.1

I'll either have headroom....or fried mids/tweets.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> I'm thinking of doing a 600.2 on the tweeters.


 those tweeters will burn a hole through your skull:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

IBcivic said:


> those tweeters will burn a hole through your skull:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yes they will.

Most of the tweeters I have are either 6 ohm or 8 ohm so not as bad if they were 4 ohm.

For the prices these are going for I'd rather have more power for a bit of headroom.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Thanks Basshead.
> 
> Those are the ones I wanted not the Minis....unless Arc changed the specs from 15.5" down to 13" since I've seen both specs in various places.


They did, this is the 15.5, if you buy new from authorized dealer you should get the smaller 13" one.


----------

